# Not moving yet but.....



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all, 
After deciding that health problems and family issues meant we couldn't move to Cyprus yet we have been in a bit of a vacuum, house sold, money in bank, no idea what to do next! 
We have decided now to buy an apartment in Pafos, the prices are right and it's just for our use, not to rent out. We spend as much time as we can in Cyprus so it makes sense and if the time comes that we can move over for good them we already have a base. Anyway fingers crossed.
Sharon & Ste


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

bwfcwood said:


> Hi all,
> After deciding that health problems and family issues meant we couldn't move to Cyprus yet we have been in a bit of a vacuum, house sold, money in bank, no idea what to do next!
> We have decided now to buy an apartment in Pafos, the prices are right and it's just for our use, not to rent out. We spend as much time as we can in Cyprus so it makes sense and if the time comes that we can move over for good them we already have a base. Anyway fingers crossed.
> Sharon & Ste


Good Luck! I am sure you will find that your dream will come through!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, it will make the dream seem a little closer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please bear in mind that with apartments especially, it is important to make sure it has title deeds. Many developers are in financial difficulty and if you buy on a complex which does not yet have title deeds and the developer goes bankrupt you could lose everything if the bank forecloses. Very few foreclosures have happened as yet but Troika is pushing for the banks to start taking action to recover debts.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Veronica, we have made a few enquiries and the ones we have made arrangements to see have deeds. We also have a good lawyer used by friends of ours who have businesses in Pafos so we will take care. We are in no rush so that won't be pushed into making decisions without checking thoroughly.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Please bear in mind that with apartments especially, it is important to make sure it has title deeds. Many developers are in financial difficulty and if you buy on a complex which does not yet have title deeds and the developer goes bankrupt you could lose everything if the bank forecloses. Very few foreclosures have happened as yet but Troika is pushing for the banks to start taking action to recover debts.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Our deeds are ready for collection - got to head on down to Limassol (whoop whoop!!!)....

Will take me five hours to find the office in Limassol, then four queuing up! Oh well, I've waited 6 years so don't mind waiting 9 hours! layball:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats Simon, they say the good things come to those that wait.
Now we just have to get ours:fingerscrossed: At least we know our developer is not one of those in trouble and there is no money owed on the land our house stands on.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Congrats Simon, they say the good things come to those that wait.
> Now we just have to get ours:fingerscrossed: At least we know our developer is not one of those in trouble and there is no money owed on the land our house stands on.


Good news - when will yours show their face? Any news?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> Good news - when will yours show their face? Any news?


The Trojka has demanded that only 2000 deeds should remain end of this year. And the minister has said it would happen. But now they say there is 18000 to fix to fulfill the obligation, so I really doubt it


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> Thanks Veronica, we have made a few enquiries and the ones we have made arrangements to see have deeds.


Make sure you see the actual deeds. No copies, no "just a few formalities" etc.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> Make sure you see the actual deeds. No copies, no "just a few formalities" etc. Martijn :ranger:


Absolutely, I had sent to me a document on Greek and had to ask for translation. This wasn't the deeds but part of it I think. If you do see a resale with deeds it might be worth speaking with an English speaking solicitor to make sure they are the real deeds 

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> Hi all,
> After deciding that health problems and family issues meant we couldn't move to Cyprus yet we have been in a bit of a vacuum, house sold, money in bank, no idea what to do next!
> We have decided now to buy an apartment in Pafos, the prices are right and it's just for our use, not to rent out. We spend as much time as we can in Cyprus so it makes sense and if the time comes that we can move over for good them we already have a base. Anyway fingers crossed.
> Sharon & Ste


This seems to have been going on and on for you both, but I take considerable heart from "... meant we couldn't move to Cyprus YET ..."

I do hope that things will work out for you both and that, WHEN you do arrive, you will be as happy as we are, and as content as many on this forum are (despite our occasional grumbles). 

Martin


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I must admit Martin it took me a while to get over the disappointment when events prevented our move, but you have to go with the flow. I KNOW we will move eventually so I hold onto that thought constantly and make the most of the time we spend in Cyprus. Hopefully with a place of our own we can come more often until we are in a position to make the final move. 
Sharon


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I was informed by a patient today that I was a 'fat, lazy, overpaid arsewiper and no one respects nurses anymore'.....I'm not sure I can carry on in this country much longer, Cyprus can't come soon enough :-(


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bwfcwood said:


> I was informed by a patient today that I was a 'fat, lazy, overpaid arsewiper and no one respects nurses anymore'.....I'm not sure I can carry on in this country much longer, Cyprus can't come soon enough :-(


Your patient is wrong to say no-one respects nurses in the UK. I do very much, even more so after the dreadful lack of care I received recently in Paphos General.

I am also proud that my daughter is training to be a nurse there.

I am sure that patient was exceptional and the majority appreciate the care they receive.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Your patient is wrong to say no-one respects nurses in the UK. I do very much, even more so after the dreadful lack of care I received recently in Paphos General.
> 
> I am also proud that my daughter is training to be a nurse there.
> 
> ...


I follow a series on Swedish TV about nurses in UK. At least the picture they paint is that the nurses held in high regard and should be so, without them healthcare system will fall apart


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

It seems to be more the norm these days, I'm not saying we should get automatic respect as I know some rubbish nurses (not many though) but public servants ie police officers, fire service etc have been vilified by the Gov and certain sectors of the press so much that we seem fair game for attack. The job I love is getting harder and harder and the rewards, and I don't mean monetary rewards, are getting less and less. Maybe I'm just too old for all this now ;-)


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> It seems to be more the norm these days, I'm not saying we should get automatic respect as I know some rubbish nurses (not many though) but public servants ie police officers, fire service etc have been vilified by the Gov and certain sectors of the press so much that we seem fair game for attack. The job I love is getting harder and harder and the rewards, and I don't mean monetary rewards, are getting less and less. Maybe I'm just too old for all this now ;-)


No your not too old. it is just that the system has changed. Too many patients not enough staff .

You sound like one of the old fashioned caring nurses.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha ha yes that's me, caring nurse in a very uncaring world. Anyway only 26 days until we have 3 lovely weeks in Pafos.... Not that I'm counting the days ;-)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bwfcwood said:


> Ha ha yes that's me, caring nurse in a very uncaring world. Anyway only 26 days until we have 3 lovely weeks in Pafos.... Not that I'm counting the days ;-)


Count them! Count them!

It'll give you something to do while you're wiping arses !!!!

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol..... Trust you to lighten the tone x


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

bwfcwood said:


> ...The job I love is getting harder and harder and the rewards, and I don't mean monetary rewards, are getting less and less. Maybe I'm just too old for all this now ;-)


That's why I left nursing, 12 or so years ago now - it had become a bit of a chore, compared to when I first started 20 years earlier. Not that we weren't respected, at least by the patients. It was the management and politics of it all that did it for me.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

The politics and management have always been a pain in the you know what but the attitude of patients is really the last straw. At least I won't miss it when we eventually get to Cyprus


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't respect 99% of doctors and nurses in the UK

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SWJ said:


> I don't respect 99% of doctors and nurses in the UK
> 
> Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


It might be a more constructive post if you were to suggest why you don't respect them or did you feel the need for someone to ask?

Also your line about typos on every post is unnecessary. I don't think most people care if you're using a hpone (sic). What I care about is why you're not using a spellchecker on your hpone. I hope it doesn't make mistakes when you make a hpone call.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

99%? You surely haven't met 99% of doctors and nurses so how could you possibly know if they are worthy of respect or not? 
Like the people who hate the police and are told to phone a crack head if they are in trouble, who would you turn to if you were sick?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

bwfcwood said:


> 99%? You surely haven't met 99% of doctors and nurses so how could you possibly know if they are worthy of respect or not? Like the people who hate the police and are told to phone a crack head if they are in trouble, who would you turn to if you were sick?


I should have put 99% of the ones I have come across. I have just come back from hospital and horrified by what I have just witnessed

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> It might be a more constructive post if you were to suggest why you don't respect them or did you feel the need for someone to ask? Also your line about typos on every post is unnecessary. I don't think most people care if you're using a hpone (sic). What I care about is why you're not using a spellchecker on your hpone. I hope it doesn't make mistakes when you make a hpone call. Pete


It's my signature on the app. Chill

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my hpone


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

swj said:


> it's my signature on the app. Chill
> 
> apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but i am using my hpone


sicko?:d


----------

